# Looking For A Custom Facebook App/widget



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Like black or blue anyone know if one?

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

i, and others, used to invert facebook and then theme it. facebook however, is slowly making all of their stuff point to their own internal pages which.. are white. So theming the app has become, boring.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Im just looking to get the widget fit my theme on my home screens really, blue and gray

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

check over on droidforums.net look for a guy names B-Boy. He has his own section under "Themed Apps" if its out there, he did it.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks dude I will

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Good call thank you!

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------

